# Bucket List trip May 2020: trains 421, 4 and 50



## Albi (May 15, 2020)

My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).

Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips. 

I am serving all 50 states (US) plus territories, taking care of pets or farm animals, all species except snakes. Yes, I am afraid of snakes. Sleeping with gigantic pitbulls but not handling snakes in a household.

My clients pay for my transportation to their location, so obviously it is usually a flight. I would prefer Amtrak, but nobody would pay those fares outside the NEC.

I did 75 gigs in 27 different states since May 2015, until everything came to a screeching halt in March. Our lives have all been put on halt, yours probably too, so I don't have to tell you. All my previously booked assignments have been canceled, except for one in Austin for a week in May.

I am in Austin right now, with a cat and a small dog in an apartment complex. There are no new jobs, I have no idea when my next gig will come along and where it will be. You can bet that I am kind of depressed, because I really liked my life as it was, and I want it to come back. But almost nobody is traveling now, thus there is no need for house sitters or dog nannies or cat sitters.

I must admit that I am complaining from a high horse, obviously my problems are luxury problems. My husband has not stopped working, his employer has somehow managed to get on the "essential" list, thus his salary has been coming as usual. It isn't much, Small Town Pennsylvania doesn't pay high salaries, but in times like these, we are clearly privileged. His brothers make more money but both are home now. He makes much less but goes to work every Monday to Friday. 

So that's our situation, just to give you an idea.

I have discovered Amtrak's long distance trains last summer when I took the Coast Starlight from Seattle to San Francisco. Having just finished a gig with a little dog in Alaska, my client flew me back to the mainland (Seattle) as had been agreed, but I failed to land a follow-up assignment in time, so I had to go home for over 2 weeks.

I couldn't afford the flight out of Seattle that day (who knows what was going on locally), it was almost twice as much as it would normally be. But if I could fly out of San Francisco two days later, it would be a much more reasonable rate. Hmmmm, where would I spend the next 2 days and how would I get south from Seattle?

My husband had changed our electricity provider and was granted a prize for signing up, 12.000 Amtrak points. We still had some points lingering around from previous years, so the Amtrak trip was covered without actual payment. 

I boarded the CS 11 on a Sunday morning and I really enjoyed the next 23 hours. Had a very pleasant sleeping car attendant and all was great, the only thing missing was wifi, but you can't have it all, right? I was in roomette #5 and happy.

I had somehow discovered this forum shortly before the trip, so I knew already that some people do these trips on a regular basis. Clearly out of reach for me, since I have no income, and my husband's salary is on the lower side. But I was dreaming that one day I would do another trip on a LD train somewhere through America.

I am from Germany, immigrant of 2003, so this is a foreign country to me, and I have not leant American history in school. I was 40 when I set foot to this country, so traveling through the USA is a big adventure for me. My clients normally provide my trips (airfare and groceries), and I had fabulous 5 years seeing 27 states from within.

Insert Covid-19, all my upcoming assignments have been canceled except for one in May. Thanks to the stimulus bill I actually got free money! I got Trumpbucks and I need to get home from Austin next week. So hmmm, let me think...

I could take the Texas Eagle from Austin and go north to Chicago, then fly home to Pennsylvania. Or....

Or I can go the other direction, taking the southbound TE to Los Angeles, then taking the Chief to Chicago from there, and then take the Cardinal to Philadelphia. And that's what I am doing!

Is that insane? Clearly, it is! For the same money I could stay in my favourite luxury hotel at the Atlantic ocean for over 2 weeks. But you know what, I have spent a few summers in Atlantic City, been there, done that. Now is the time to cross off another item off my Bucket List. When if not now? I was given free money, so there's my chance, and I am grabbing it.

I will be 57 this summer, and I want to do things while I can. My mother in law always wanted to see Lithuania where her grandmother came from as a young child. She could have taken that trip, they are not as poor as we are (lol), but there was always something more important going on at the time. I have known her for 20 years. She could have traveled, and she should have. Now she is over 80 and sick, she won't be traveling anywhere anymore. 

That won't be me. I will not make that mistake. I want to see my chances when they come along. I did that 20 years ago when I met this American by chance (called wrong number), married him against all odds, moved across the ocean and in hindsight it was the best decision I ever made in my life. So I saw the window opening and I jumped, so to speak. And now I got the money to take several LD trains through America, and hell yes, I am doing it!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...


Please stay Safe, your story is fascinating, hopefully you'll have a great trip, we look forward to your trip reports!

( I live in Austin and the Texas Eagle is my gateway to the USA and Canada!)


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 15, 2020)

Albi, Keep traveling while you are able to do so! When you are the age of your Mother-in-Law and are not able to travel (or should not do so), you won't regret the money and time spent now on your adventures!


----------



## jiml (May 15, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Texas Eagle is my gateway to the USA and Canada!)


This is an excellent observation. I've often thought it was the most overlooked and underrated train in the Amtrak system. Other than Silver services I've used it more than any other LD train. Being able to get to Chicago anytime with low frequent flier miles, the Eagle is the perfect complement to several destinations.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 15, 2020)

Oh, what a grand adventure! You bet I am along for the ride, reading your story as you go.


----------



## mcropod (May 15, 2020)

I'll be happy to come along on the ride with you from my Australian home in western Victoria. I was lucky to spend about a month riding trains in the USA and Canada a couple of years ago and I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Great fun, fab scenery, interesting travel companions, nicely-equipped roomettes, good and plentiful on-board dining, and at a decent all-inclusive cost. Exactly what you want when you visit a strange place  

I hope you'll have bags of fun and tell others of how fab it is.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 16, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...


Have yourself a really good time! I have found it is possible to backpack here on Amtrak just as in Europe but with an occasional UBER ride if the hotel is far from the rail station and there is no local transit. Going ‘hands free’ lends an incredible amount of freedom and flexibility. You may want to consider the Coast Starlight to PDX and the Empire Builder to CHI… but you will experience great scenery wherever you go. Bon Voyage and keep us posted!


----------



## astroguy (May 17, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed reading your post... and good luck. I'm also from Austin and am envious... but excited that you can have some train adventures. Some great people on this web site have given me lots of fantastic suggestions for a trip. We will definitely be taking one when we can. After 50 years or so, I'm ready for another trip on a train!


----------



## Albi (May 17, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> You may want to consider the Coast Starlight to PDX and the Empire Builder to CHI… but you will experience great scenery wherever you go. Bon Voyage and keep us posted!




You won't believe it, I have actually been considering that route! I have been thinking hard, changing routes and itineraries every few days during my planning phase, after realizing that I would qualify for Trumpbucks. 

Originally I thought I would fly from Austin to LA, then take the Chief and then the Cardinal. But after combing through the old posts here, with so much good advice from experienced riders, I got the idea of taking the northbound CS and eastbound EB instead. 

Could have done it, the price would have been $912 for both CS and EB combined. But then I would have needed to fly home from Chicago, as the Cardinal is $366 from Chicago to Philadelphia. I was really trying to just use my free money, not "borrow" from my husband's funds.

Then I understood from some of the older posts that the EB actually made money last year, while the SWC was in danger to be replaced by busses on long stretches of its route. I also studied carefully which train one should take in which direction. Eastbound, westbound, northbound, southbound... this forum is so full of great advice!

So I thought that the EB will likely be around for another year or more, especially with the North Dakota politicians fighting to keep it running. Considering that I might get only one shot (as in one trip, one stimulus only), I have to make the best decision. So I went back to my original plan with the Chief.

Then Delta Airlines started fiddling with my booked flight. Obviously I cannot risk missing my train in LA, so I want to have a big, long time cushion that day before 6pm (when the SWC leaves LA). They changed my booking to a much later one after canceling my original connection. Uhm, no, not gonna go from Austin to LA via Atlanta! Yep, that was their suggestion, Atlanta, and that is just calling for trouble. 

So I canceled that and convinced my husband that going all the way with Amtrak (skipping all flights and taking trains all the way) would be safest. I added the new trip to the original itinerary and it took me 3 hours and 5 different Amtrak agents to get it right. 

Luckily it is all free to change now. Had to change the dates of my previously booked trains, as my ride to LA from Austin adds two days to the trip (originally I would have flown to LA in a few hours on the same day). So I had to move the Chief by two days, luckily it goes daily, so no problem there. Moving the Cardinal was more complicated as it only runs on 3 days per week. So now I'll have two nights in Chicago instead of one.

I have learnt (again from the forum's posts) that I won't have a guaranteed connection in LA because the Amtrak reservation system is not coming up with my connection by itself. The guaranteed connection to Chicago would have been going north from Austin, not south via Los Angeles. But I really hope the time cushion of 12 hours between the Texas Eagle arriving and the Southwest Chief departing will be enough! I am already watching the trains online now every day, probably to keep my nerves calm. I cannot miss the train in LA!

So in the end I had to "borrow" some extra funds from my husband, as the trip on the southbound TE from Austin to LA costs about 3x the airfare (not kidding!), and that will burst my budget. Luckily I have the best hubby in the world, so I am all set.

So I'll see how many Amtrak points I'll get from this trip, maybe I'll have some good starting point for another trip later this year, or next year? I definitely do want to take the Empire Builder all the way one day! Have been riding between Seattle and Ephrata 4 or 5 times in both directions (had a client in Ephrata), and I will see the rest of that route in another trip!

Of course I also want to go westbound on the Zephyr, but I thought that one can wait, considering how popular that route is. Again the forum is so helpful to get advice. I read here that tourists are flying in from Europe and East Asia to take that train, so I think it is safe to assume that it will be around for another while. Amtrak will not cancel a moneymaking route, or would they? 

So if there comes a second stimulus payment (unclear as of now), I might take a second trip, maybe I can combine the Zephyr with the eastbound Empire Builder somehow. But that is in the future.

Right now (I mean, this upcoming week) it is my triple whopper of Texas Eagle, SWC and Cardinal.

Btw, I found a decent hotel in Chicago in walking distance to the Union Station, booked two nights for $69 each! That's $30 off from the original rate, maybe because they don't serve breakfast despite their ads promising "breakfast included". 

I called to ask about the breakfast buffet and they said there is none due to the current situation. But with the new lower rate I am fine, have already figured out where I will keep myself fed while in Chicago. But that is for later chapters in this thread.


----------



## v v (May 17, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...



Great outlook on life, do it while you can, you're my kind of person.

Personal view on the journey you've booked. You'll be travelling through the best the US has to offer, although for a single journey the California Zephyr westbound in winter is hard to beat.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 17, 2020)

v v said:


> the California Zephyr westbound in winter is hard to beat.



I agree. My Winter trip on the Empire Builder from Seattle to Chicago was another extraordinarily one that was scenic. I was lucky. Rain, as the train left Seattle that changed to new falling snow when the EB headed East into the Cascades. That snow continued throughout the night with visions of a Glacier Park enveloped with this new snowfall. The entire trip was scenic.


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (May 18, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...



I look forward to reading your trip report.


----------



## Albi (May 20, 2020)

I have figured out how to use my phone for updates, so I can actually report LIVE.

Problem is, I am about to lose battery power. I am on the Texas Eagle and there is no power, no dinner and no air conditioning.

Go to Albgardis Tausendschoen (@albgardis) • Instagram photos and videos for details

I am afraid I have not enough battery left to tell you the whole story here, as I can't charge my phone or my tablet. No power.

This is bad.

Oh, and they give out snackpacks similar to what you get on planes. Everybody just one, of course! Go over to Instagram and have a look!

I don't think I can sleep in the heat, I am not used to temperatures like this.


----------



## v v (May 21, 2020)

Albi said:


> I have figured out how to use my phone for updates, so I can actually report LIVE.
> 
> Problem is, I am about to lose battery power. I am on the Texas Eagle and there is no power, no dinner and no air conditioning.
> 
> ...



Oh what a shame for you. 

Question. Are there working power points in other parts of the train, for example the sight seeing lounge?


----------



## Albi (May 21, 2020)

v v said:


> Oh what a shame for you.
> 
> Question. Are there working power points in other parts of the train, for example the sight seeing lounge?


No, the train had only emergency lights, nothing else, no dinners, no showers, no electricity in the outlets, and no air conditioning.

It was really bad, and I see myself already getting a big fat refund for this part of my trip.

I just got service back (cell phone) so I will post a catch-up report shortly. Stay tuned!


----------



## Albi (May 21, 2020)

Just stopped in Alpine TX so I got cell service again. Better hurry to get an update report in here while I can.

So, the power never came on last night. We left the train in San Antonio to get some fresh air and food.

Surprise, surprise, the Amtrak station in San Antonio is about the size of my cats' room in my house, so no food there. A makeshift outlet suspender in a corner, someone had plugged in an extension cord with multiple outlets, so I could plug in and call my husband.

He wasn't enthusiastic anyway about this trip and when he heard about the utter lack of service, he got angry.

I was soaked in sweat, likely ruined my garment, and had it not been for a kind lady sharing her pizza with me, I would have gone hungry.

It started raining and thundering and around midnight I went back to the train to get back in my room, but doors were closed. The Sunset LTD had arriven and they were taking their good ole Time with the connecting of the trains.

Around 2am we could go back on board, and despite being connected to a new engine now, we still had no power.

I was so tired, even considered to go to sleep unshowered, but I couldn't get my bed folded out. It said push for bed on some metal handle but nothing worked, and I didn't want to risk losing my fingers in the metal there. So I waited for the new attendant.

Oh well...
Catherine on the TE had been very helpful and forthcoming, did everything she could and offered help all the time. But she left in San Antonio.

Brian is now my Porter and he is so not keen to get a tip. I was waiting in my roomette for him but he chatted away with a couple first-timers who just boarded and were so thrilled to be on a train for the first time.

It was way after 3am that Brian asked if I wanted my bed down. I thought "duh" but said "yes, please!!!!!" with audible interrogation marks.

Then I had a lukewarm shower, I really needed that badly and I didn't even mind that the water wasn't warm yet.

Slept for about 4 hours between 4 and 8 this morning. We left San Antonio at 3.51am, I checked the time when we started moving. Fell asleep soon after and slept well, the bedding is comfortable and with my 5'4" I can stretch out.

The power came back on and eventually the temperature on the train got colder. At some point during sleep I grabbed my blanket to get covered.

Got up for breakfast around 8.30am and Sandy in the dining car got me fed. Nothing great, nothing fresh, but she got me fed. Shout out to Sandy who was kind and caring despite me being grumpy from the lack of service from before.

It is hard for me to put in pictures here, since I use my phone instead of my tablet now. I have been putting up posts on Albgardis Tausendschoen (@albgardis) • Instagram photos and videos because that's uploading even when offline, so it isn't wasted. If I lose service while posting here all might be lost.

I will spend all day tomorrow in the LA Union station so I will upload files then, assuming they have wifi.

Until then please see my pics and videos on Instagram. Will try to put in pics here when I have service.

Oh, back to Brian. When I returned from breakfast around 9.30am my bed was still down! I was stunned. Eventually he came strolling by and asked me if I wanted my bed up. Another DUH moment, I said "yes, Brian, please".

I noticed he didn't make any coffee, and while I don't drink coffee, I wondered about the other passengers. In my CS ride last year the attendant had put out coffee, water and juice, even hard candy. She was always offering service and was very nice.

So I was looking for bottled water and there was none. Brian came by and I asked about it. He seemed surprised, "oh, you want some?" Yes, Brian, please!

He handed me one half liter bottle. I asked why the water was not put up next to the cold, unused coffee maker, and he found it strange (I am guessing that from his face). No, I didn't mention the coffee maker, I just pointed to the coffee station where I thought the water would be.

Then I finally asked the question: Brian, are you new here? He said no, he came on last night. I clarified, no Brian, are you new on this job? Is this a new job for you?

I said it as kindly as possible. He said no, he's been on the job for 10 years.

He finally got a hunch and said "yeah, everybody is doing things differently". I laughed and said "yes, I noticed".

Stay tuned.


----------



## Maglev (May 21, 2020)

Oh my Albi, you've had quite an Amtrak adventure. I hope you find better equipment and service on the rest of your trip!


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 21, 2020)

Albi,

Brian needs to be reported to Amtrak by you and he should be fired. There's no excuse for his "service".


----------



## Albi (May 21, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Albi,
> 
> Brian needs to be reported to Amtrak by you and he should be fired. There's no excuse for his "service".



You don't want to see the current status of our restroom. How do I say it?

Uhm, let's say it's the opposite of spotless. Crusty even. Hope that's not too graphic in your imagination. Definitely not sharing a picture of that.

Should I TAKE a photo though, for later? I think I will...


----------



## daybeers (May 22, 2020)

Albi said:


> You don't want to see the current status of our restroom. How do I say it?
> 
> Uhm, let's say it's the opposite of spotless. Crusty even. Hope that's not too graphic in your imagination. Definitely not sharing a picture of that.
> 
> Should I TAKE a photo though, for later? I think I will...


Call Amtrak at 1-800-872-7245 and ask for "Customer Relations" (not Customer Service) and tell them what's happening. They'll be able to do something about it and give you compensation. I am so sorry about how you've been treated, this is not the way Amtrak usually is!


----------



## Albi (May 22, 2020)

daybeers said:


> Call Amtrak at 1-800-872-7245 and ask for "Customer Relations" (not Customer Service) and tell them what's happening. They'll be able to do something about it and give you compensation. I am so sorry about how you've been treated, this is not the way Amtrak usually is!


I will! 
Brian really hates his job!

Last night I had to ask him again to prepare my bed. It didn't occur to him that I might want to sleep a bit before we arrive so early in LA, especially after we had such a late night yesterday.

Every time I have to ask for something that should be offered I feel awkward. Like I have to apologise for bothering him.

I went to bed around 10 and fell asleep right away. We were an hour late, the stop was Mariposa if I remember correctly. Then I zonked out and slept until 4.

Luckily I packed up last night before going to bed. I am not a morning person and would hate to get up early for that.

It is a bit after 5 now, I am still laying in bed, watching a station going by outside. Either Ontario or Pomona, the stops are shorter to each other now.

We are about an hour late so I think I will get up in half an hour. Will have to find breakfast and lunch near the Union Station. Does anyone know what is open?

A web search didn't find any hints about who is actually open now. Not right now at 5am, I mean now in May 2020.

If I understand it correctly, the Metropolitan Lounge will only provide snacks, not meals.

I have about 12 hours to spend in LA, don't want to wander off too far, but I need to eat.

Any tips welcome from locals or those in the know !


----------



## eoin2899 (May 23, 2020)

Albi said:


> My trip hasn't yet taken place, but I thought I'll start the thread already to raise your attention. Then, when I do board the Texas Eagle in Austin next Wednesday to Los Angeles, those interested in trip reports will likely have discovered this post and can follow my adventure "LIVE" (so to speak).
> 
> Normally I am flying when I travel. But these times are not normal. I am a full time housesitter, pet nanny and occasional farm hand, taking care of (mostly) cats and dogs in their own homes while their owners are away on vacations or business trips.
> 
> ...


 For someone with English as a 2nd language you write an excellent narrative, your story is very interesting and I hope for you (and all of us), this current disruption in our lives is soon ended. "Safe Travels"


----------



## Albi (May 23, 2020)

On the Chief now, have been since last night but couldn't post. The cell service is very spotty and never lasts long.

You can see my pictures and videos under Albgardis Tausendschoen (@albgardis) • Instagram photos and videos as always

I noticed that the roomette is laid out differently than on the TE or the CS. Also the restroom in the car is different. I assume this is another "generation" of superliners? Does anyone know?

The little table between the chairs is not level so I can't put my tea set on it, but I found an even better solution (hoping the pic loads up).

My Porter is a young girl. She seems overwhelmed but I am willing to forgive that since she is likely new. She looks like mid-end 20s.

Unlike the TE, I can't eat in the dining car here, Stefanie takes my orders and brings the food to my roomette. That means there are no extras. Sandy on the TE/SL had always offered another juice, another brownie, but not Stefanie. She actually was of the opinion that I would get ONE item of the already meager breakfast menu.

I said no, I'll have everything except for the oatmeal, that got her confused. But it's all good, I did convince her that I get it all, not either this or that.

I slept well again, these beds are comfortable. The rocking was hefty but that actually helped...

We just arrove in Albuquerque so I'm stepping out. Will be back shortly.


----------



## Albi (May 23, 2020)

No jewelry vendors in Albuquerque, damnit! I had reserved some cash for that, but CJ from the café car said that they are not considered essential and therefore not allowed to offer their goods.

I will likely be banned from this forum if I wrote what I really think about this whole BS, so I'll leave it...

Somebody was removed from the train in Albuquerque! I think now I've seen everything. Three men removed him, he didn't want to leave.

He was actually in my car! When I got ready to get out in Albuquerque he passed me by and asked me if I was ok. I wondered how disheveled I must look, but I also noticed that he was very drunk.

He asked me 3 more times if I was ok and I knew he was not right, but didn't think further. I assumed he was a fellow passenger who just had too much alcohol.

But when I came back up to the sleeper, two Amtrak conductors were struggling to move him off, and a local mechanic rushed to help them. Together they managed to get him out of the train, and then I saw a police officer on the platform.

How often does this happen? Did he sneak on? Did he think nobody would notice him?

On we go. I better finish this post while I still have cell service.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 23, 2020)

The only place it is acceptable for a passenger to be drunk is in their own sleeping accommodations. If they bother other passengers or are drunk and obnoxious in public parts of the train, they will be removed. I've seen it happen. 

Nice tea set! I did not see how you heat the water -- was that little glass pot an electric one? I bought a small kettle online before our trip last December. It only uses 600 watts, so a little slower to heat the water, but not too bad. It will not blow any fuses, so will not make my fellow passengers mad. No fancy china for me, though, just a stainless travel mug to keep my beverage warm. Made myself a mini-tote from recycled clothing to carry my beverage service (pot, teabags, jar of coffee, spoons and napkins).


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 23, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> The only place it is acceptable for a passenger to be drunk is in their own sleeping accommodations. If they bother other passengers or are drunk and obnoxious in public parts of the train, they will be removed. I've seen it happen.



I have seen that as well. It was also on the Southwest Chief and it happened not too long after we had left Los Angeles. The individual was "an issue" in the Dining Car and was escorted to the adjoining SSL. At our next station stop, the Conductor and Trainman tried to get him out of the car. He became combative and a rather burly fellow guest assisted them in getting him out of the car and off the train. Police was waiting for him on the platform. (I have wondered why the police did not board the train to help the crew remove this man.)


----------



## Albi (May 24, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> Nice tea set! I did not see how you heat the water -- was that little glass pot an electric one? I bought a small kettle online before our trip last December. It only uses 600 watts, so a little slower to heat the water, but not too bad. It will not blow any fuses, so will not make my fellow passengers mad. No fancy china for me, though, just a stainless travel mug to keep my beverage warm. Made myself a mini-tote from recycled clothing to carry my beverage service (pot, teabags, jar of coffee, spoons and napkins).
> 
> View attachment 17546


I remember seeing your picture, it actually reminded me to not forget my water boiler at home!

I brought an extension cord with me so I have 3 outlets, and I brought my water boiler (electric kettle) with me. Since you can't get real tea anywhere I have to bring everything with me.

The cell connection is so bad, I have hardly time to write here and post it, as the connection windows are so short. Yesterday I got connection at the various train stations, but in between stations there was mostly nothing.

Have been offline since Colorado.

Woke up this morning in Kansas City and thought I would connect but no, still not! So weird!

Now in Missouri for some unknown reason I see 2 bars.

Have been posting to Albgardis Tausendschoen (@albgardis) • Instagram photos and videos as those posts are saved for later posting if offline. Not sure this works here so didn't take a chance.

Young Stefanie (SC attendant) is some Honey, too. Never bothered to put my bed up, even long after breakfast. Remember she brings me the food, there is no sitting down in the diner. Only staff sits there.

So after she hands me the bag with my various breakfast items she walks off. I don't want to sit on my bed so I move across the hall to the other roomette.

Those people had boarded somewhere after LA and had left in Flagstaff. Yes, Flagstaff, thus early Saturday morning. Their beds had been unmade until Kansas City, I kid you not! All day and all night it was as they left it.

So now she had made that other bed up, and I sat down across the hall from my own roomette and ate there. That was 2 hours ago.

She never came back, and I wondered if she would ever put the bed up again. I need to pack up before detraining in Chicago.

So now at 9.30am she comes back and sees me sitting in the other roomette and scolds me! "This has been sanitized already!"

Well, I had to sit somewhere, and you never came to put my bed up. Yes, I said that. Then she points out I should have called with the call button.

I said I thought that I was doing her a favor by not calling her, considering her busy.

For 1400 bucks this is not First Class service, I tell you that!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 24, 2020)

Albi said:


> I remember seeing your picture, it actually reminded me to not forget my water boiler at home!
> 
> I brought an extension cord with me so I have 3 outlets, and I brought my water boiler (electric kettle) with me. Since you can't get real tea anywhere I have to bring everything with me.
> 
> ...


You definitely need to call "Customer Relations" to report the Problems and Lousy Service on your Trip. You are due a nice Goodwill Voucher and the Easy Rider OBS are in need of Re-Training or De-Training!


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 24, 2020)

Most attendants make the announcement, during their run-through when we get on, to use the call button to let them know we need the bed put up or down. I "got over" being shy about doing that.


----------



## Sauve850 (May 24, 2020)

Ive been traveling in bedrooms for a long time. When i board and my attendant stops by I let him/her know what time i want my bed put down for the night or two nights. I usually ask them to write it down if possible. I ask them if they want me to just hit the call button in the morning and the answer has almost always been yes. Ive had mostly good attendants and a few not so good. I too am not shy about pressing the call button. Its there for a reason.


----------



## RovinMoses (May 24, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> The only place it is acceptable for a passenger to be drunk is in their own sleeping accommodations. If they bother other passengers or are drunk and obnoxious in public parts of the train, they will be removed. I've seen it happen.
> 
> Nice tea set! I did not see how you heat the water -- was that little glass pot an electric one? I bought a small kettle online before our trip last December. It only uses 600 watts, so a little slower to heat the water, but not too bad. It will not blow any fuses, so will not make my fellow passengers mad. No fancy china for me, though, just a stainless travel mug to keep my beverage warm. Made myself a mini-tote from recycled clothing to carry my beverage service (pot, teabags, jar of coffee, spoons and napkins).
> 
> View attachment 17546


Really enjoying your narrative as you experience it! We were lucky enough to take our two kids from Pendleton to Denver to Los Angeles, to Portland to Pendleon in coach way back in late 70's. Great trip. By the way, the closest Amtrak Station to Baker City is Pasco, not Chemult  Or maybe you live far enough west of Baker City, that Chemult is the closest! Either way, you live in some great country.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 25, 2020)

Sauve850 said:


> Ive been traveling in bedrooms for a long time. When i board and my attendant stops by I let him/her know what time i want my bed put down for the night or two nights. I usually ask them to write it down if possible. I ask them if they want me to just hit the call button in the morning and the answer has almost always been yes. Ive had mostly good attendants and a few not so good. I too am not shy about pressing the call button. Its there for a reason.



That's my usual practice as well, other than never thinking to ask the SCA to write it down until your post and remembering that my excellent SCA on my January Auto Train did that when she made her initial rounds. 

I have had too many experiences when I push the call button, wait, and wait, and wait. No one appears. Then, I go to the diner or lounge car and discover my SCA was not in his/her car, but in one of those two places.


----------



## Sauve850 (May 25, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> That's my usual practice as well, other than never thinking to ask the SCA to write it down until your post and remembering that my excellent SCA on my January Auto Train did that when she made her initial rounds.
> 
> I have had too many experiences when I push the call button, wait, and wait, and wait. No one appears. Then, I go to the diner or lounge car and discover my SCA was not in his/her car, but in one of those two places.


Yes those are the usual spots to find the SCA's when no response. I check my car first to make sure they arent busy with some folks then go looking


----------



## Albi (May 26, 2020)

Sorry for the long delay! I lost all connections after Trinidad in Colorado on Saturday. 

But I kept taking pictures and have posted them on Albgardis Tausendschoen (@albgardis) • Instagram photos and videos during my hotel stay in Chicago, where I had free wifi.

I had a lot to catch up and had intended to keep on writing here, but posting the photos took some hours, and then I never made it back here.

But now!

Currently sitting in the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago, waiting for the Cardinal to take me to Philadelphia tonight.

I will try to catch up with my previous posts and pick up where I left off on Saturday. [Edit: I totally forgot that I had already told you about Stephanie and the beds, so you read that already. I had forgotten that I posted from Missouri, it's been a few days already]

In the meantime, feel free to look at my pictures (via link above).

A word about the lounges: I thought the bare services of the LA Metropolitan Lounge was already bad, with no showers, no snacks, just coffe, water or soda available.

But the ML in Chicago is even worse! Here is nothing! I will try to upload pictures here of the empty display. I am so tired of this whole scam, so many corporations are cutting costs by not providing services, and then they have the nerve to tell us it is for our own good!

Same with my hotel in Chicago (La Quinta Downtown by Wyndham), there was no breakfast, no maid, no business center, no restaurant, no food whatsoever, not even water. Not even garbage collection. And it was all for my safety and my health that I didn't get what I paid for...

Same here with Amtrak. I wonder if I should write to my congress man about it. 

This Lounge is a bare waiting hall, nothing else! OK, they have a restroom and wifi, but wouldn't I get that out in the general waiting hall with a coach ticket as well? Not even bottled water! 

P.S. My picture file doesn't load up. I did it the other day from the same device (teaset) but now it doesn't work?


----------



## Albi (May 26, 2020)

I wanted to write something about the food while on the chief, but then I never had a long enough time window to post it.

Somebody had suggested that the "flexible dining" food was not microwaved but instead being heated in specific ovens (forgot the term). 

No, the TV dinners are microwaved, nothing else! Staff from both TE (SL) and SWC have said it was "microwaved", nobody ever mentioned any kind of ovens.

I am a good cook and I take pride in it, so I will not serve anything TV dinner style in my home. So I am not exactly familiar with products like that, but these served meals are like what I imagine under "TV dinners".

And it isn't much food! Portions are very small, you need to eat the lifeless iceberg salad and the prepackaged brownie to fill up! 

Last August I was on the CS 11 and therefore I know what dinner was like. Real cheesecake, real chocolate cake, real food! Veggie burgers and chips, steak, seafood...

Compared to what they are serving now, that was another class. What they are serving now is atrocious. People who are not used to processed food products will get digestive issues.

I did catch some heat here on this board from some of you a while ago when I expressed my frustration about the changes in the food department. As said in a post above, too many corporations are taking this chance to cut costs by withholding amenities that they are collecting real money for. 

I have paid the original prices, there was no covid discount! I know many of you think differently, but I am standing by my opinion that you shouldn't be allowed to collect money for services you know you won't provide.


----------



## Albi (May 26, 2020)

While I am still sitting in the Lounge I would like to add some general thoughts I had during my trip on the TE/SL and the SWC.

The advice given here is very accurate and spot on! Where to go, which direction, everything was so right!

I am so glad I found this forum last year! Somebody wrote that the best part of the TE is west of San Antonio, and I am glad I followed the advice to go south from Austin, not north. 

The SWC was amazing, I mean from the views, from the locations we passed through. Not the service, obviously, and certainly not the food, but the ride was really great.

During the 2nd night on the chief I remembered someone writing how bumpy it is in Kansas. Haha, so true! It rumpled and pumpled for hours, but I had no problems sleeping. Maybe the rocking and swinging even helped?

Amazing how different everything looks after Kansas City. The landscape, the colours, the sky, the houses, everything looks different. Since I live in PA I didn't find it breathtaking anymore, it looked rainy and gloomy for a while, and the houses could have been in Ohio or Pennsylvania as well.

So today I will board the eastbound Cardinal, I am very curious about what I will see. I was in West Virginia last year for work, and my own home sits in a secluded field between two mountain ridges. So I wonder how familiar the views will be. But I will enjoy the ride, whatever the views will be.

I think I mentioned it before in one of my previous posts on this thread, the roomettes were laid out differently on the Chief than on the 421 TE/SL.

The shower had a glass door and a corner seat, loved it! While on the TE they had the pesky curtain in the shower cabin.

Also the upstairs toilet in the roomette hall way was laid out differently.

The roomette itself was different in that the closet was placed elsewhere, also the light fixtures (buttons) were different.

Now I wonder, which is the newer version? Both are Superliners, obviously, but they are not the same.

Now I am aware that my upcoming ride in the Cardinal will get me a third version of the roomette. I think those cars are called viewliners, there is no upstairs.

Will update here as I can! Thank you for reading and commenting, I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 26, 2020)

In Superliners, there may be a plate on the wall (at eye level), down in the foyer at entry level. This plate, if present, will give you some info about the type of car you are in. As I remember, there were two generations but I can't remember the name of the manufacturers (it's been a while).

I took the Cardinal a few years back, and I was diligent about waking up as early in the morning as I could. I did not want to miss a moment of the New River Gorge. You picked the best direction for that! After we left the gorge there was a section of track that was the loudest I have ever been on. The car just rocked from side to side at a rapid rate! The conductor said it was because it was old jointed track. I'd be curious if that's still the case.


----------



## Albi (May 26, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> After we left the gorge there was a section of track that was the loudest I have ever been on. The car just rocked from side to side at a rapid rate! The conductor said it was because it was old jointed track. I'd be curious if that's still the case.



I'll tell you tomorrow!
Thank you for the tip to get up early, will do that now that I know about it!


----------



## Siegmund (May 27, 2020)

Albi said:


> Now I wonder, which is the newer version? Both are Superliners, obviously, but they are not the same.



If you happen to have a photo of the outside of the consist, you may see the car number of your sleeper (the 5-digit permanent number, not the '0430' or whatever assigned to it for boarding.) The Superliner Is are 32000-32069, the IIs are 32070-32108. 

I would not bet the farm on all of the Superliner Is receiving exactly the same remodeling over the years, either.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2020)

Siegmund said:


> If you happen to have a photo of the outside of the consist, you may see the car number of your sleeper (the 5-digit permanent number, not the '0430' or whatever assigned to it for boarding.) The Superliner Is are 32000-32069, the IIs are 32070-32108.
> 
> I would not bet the farm on all of the Superliner Is receiving exactly the same remodeling over the years, either.


Yep, there are several versions of the Superliner Is and IIs. 

The remodeled Is have the nice paneling, new lighting and the revised Showers and Bathrooms with nicer facilities in them.

The Is without a complete rehab still have the old style Shower and Bathrooms, and "have been rode hard and put up wet" as the saying goes!

The IIs( the Roomettes have No little Closet/ open space to hang Clothing) are getting really Ratty and Worn, and are mostly in need of a complete rehab.

I much prefer a Rehabed I. Its Luck of the Draw as to what you'll get on your consist.( except for the Auto Train which has captive equipment )


----------



## joelkfla (May 28, 2020)

Albi said:


> ... lifeless iceberg salad ....


 A most excellent description!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for the real-time reporting from the field! As I think over what travel might be like this summer, if it will be possible that is.... this really makes me stop and evaluate my expectations, what it was like before, what is going to be the new normal. Until things change, it sounds so much like travel is going to be different in all phases of the journey. 
It's depressing to think about but I also don't want to give up on the idea of travel and doing things. 

The focus of life has shifted to "don't get infected with any virus because it might be COVID-19." I really don't want it, not sure I would do all that well if I got it. Also don't want to take part in community transmission. Previously, the possibility of catching a virus never stopped me from doing anything. Sick, so what, can't call off work, I'll be better in a few days. Now Covid rules daily existence. 
Ultimately, I'm going to get on a train, or plane, and go places. I will definitely scale back my expectations though, concentrating on a safer journey, minimizing exposures, maximizing precautions. I will be so happy just to gaze out of a train window again.


----------



## Albi (Jun 13, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> I took the Cardinal a few years back, and I was diligent about waking up as early in the morning as I could. I did not want to miss a moment of the New River Gorge. You picked the best direction for that! After we left the gorge there was a section of track that was the loudest I have ever been on. The car just rocked from side to side at a rapid rate! The conductor said it was because it was old jointed track. I'd be curious if that's still the case.



Actually, I didn't notice that there was a louder track noise on the Cardinal! Maybe I was distracted, or maybe they fixed / changed it, but I really didn't notice it. I was too busy taking photos and videos all morning...

About the photos, I tried to upload several files here and they stopped loading at around 80% each time. Does that mean the files are too big, maybe?

You can find my posts (pictures and videos) under Login • Instagram until I figure out how to post files here. I have posted a few pics into this thread previously so I don't really understand why all of a sudden I can't do that anymore.

Something else I realized while riding through the beautiful river landscape in West Virginia that Wednesday morning (May 27th). It may sound stupid or weird, but I realized how privileged I actually am. The mountain ridges along the Kanawha River and the New River gorge look a lot like those where I live. 

So the ride on the Cardinal wasn't spectacular to my eyes, because I see views like that when I go out of my house in rural Pennsylvania. When I was reading about this route I learnt how beautiful this eastbound route is, and when I rode that train I was humbled to realize that I actually live in a place like that.

The views west of San Antonio or in Arizona and New Mexico were breathtaking to me because they are so very different from what I know. I am sure people who live there are not thrilled when they look outside their windows, because it is what they live with every day. They might hold their breath when they see a sunset from my porch instead.

So this trip made me see my own position in life in a new light again. I was so frustrated that I was out of work (well, still am, and still frustrated over that), but I realized that I am nevertheless blessed, I just had forgotten to value that.


----------



## Albi (Jun 13, 2020)

So on the Cardinal I had a viewliner roomette, and that is yet again different from the Superliner roomettes. Of course you all know this already, most of you have taken so many trips on these trains, so I am not telling you anything new.

Personally, I prefer the Superliner version! Yes, the one where I have to step out to walk a few meters down the hall to get to the toilet! You might wonder, isn't it more convenient to have your very own toilet right in your roomette?

Uhm, no! Especially when the bed is made for laying down, there is hardly any space left to move! And even during the day, with the bed is made up into 2 opposite facing chairs that leave a little bit more space in the middle between them, even then it is a hassle. 

Think of it, due to the small place I have stuff laying / standing on all surfaces. Water boiler, teapot, tea cup, caraffe, electric extension cable... so the toilet lid is serving as a surface for stuff, and each time I need to go, well, these things have to be moved away first. Oh, and don't forget, you also want to close the door first and then the curtains! 

All this takes much longer than just walking out to the separate toilet 2 doors down the hallway... I am a female over 50, so you can imagine how often I have to pee day and night. Moving stuff around and locking door and curtains each time was inconvenient and time consuming. 

But my porter was great on that train! He really took great care of me, anticipating my needs, checking on me, I was really in good hands with him! Of course the food was still the same and it is just microwaved TV dinners in very small portions, but that's not his fault. He was warm and kind and really helpful with my luggage, I thought this is how it's supposed to be.

We came to Philly on time and my husband picked me up from the station. We live 3 hours northwest of Philadelphia so I basically dropped to sleep upon arriving home after midnight.

The next days I was so exhausted that I actually wondered if I was getting sick. The slightest activity, like making a single sandwich, had me so exhausted that I had to lay down afterwards and get some rest. This is not normal for me so I started wondering if I might have caught a bug, or even THE bug of the season...

But in reality I am no longer 17 when you can do weeklong trips without physical consequences. I didn't get sick, I was only very tired. That lasted for anout 4-5 days, then things got back to normal again.


----------



## Albi (Jun 13, 2020)

After the mentioned 4 or 5 days after arriving home I have called Amtrak's customer relations (not customer service, thanks again for pointing this out for me). Told them all about my experiences on the 3 trains. 

Now I could tell you the outcome, but first I'd like you to take a guess about it. Because I am just curious about what you think. I had read through other threads in the past few days and some posts there were assumptions about the outcome of complaints made to Amtrak. That made me think I should let you guess first.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2020)

My guess is you'll receive a Voucher good for Future Amtrak Travel for $200.


----------



## Gary Behling (Jun 13, 2020)

Albi said:


> Thank you, Michigan Mom and all the others for your comments! I am embarrassed that I haven't updated this thread in a more timely manner. There is SO MUCH that I have yet to tell you!
> 
> But first, Michigan Mom, I honestly think now that the whole Covid stuff was a hoax. Yes, there was a virus going around, and just like with other viruses it killed people who had underlying conditions, but I really think now that there is no reason to be scared like they want you to be scared. I believe the whole lockdown thing was political.
> 
> ...


Do you think that all those doctors and nurses who work in hospitals think Covid19 is a hoax?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry I cant agree with you that the Pandemic is a Hoax when over 2,000,000( an Undercount) of our Fellow Citizens have become infected and 115,000+ have died in 4 Months.( I know 3 personally that are Sick from it and 2 poor Souls that have died from it)

And now the Numbers are escalating, as the chickens come home to roost, due to those who didnt/dont follow the CDC Guidelines! 

Hopefully you'll stay safe and be lucky if you choose to not follow the minimum Safety percaurtons.

We are our Brothers and Sisters Keeper!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 13, 2020)

Albi said:


> he next days I was so exhausted that I actually wondered if I was getting sick. The slightest activity, like making a single sandwich, had me so exhausted that I had to lay down afterwards and get some rest. This is not normal for me so I started wondering if I might have caught a bug, or even THE bug of the season...
> 
> But in reality I am no longer 17 when you can do weeklong trips without physical consequences. I didn't get sick, I was only very tired. That lasted for anout 4-5 days, then things got back to normal again.



Don't be so sure. Covid does not affect all people the same. I'd suggest that you get a test for the virus and/or the antibodies test.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 13, 2020)

Dear Albi, 
You are still welcome in this forum, as are all no matter what their political party. You may live in an alternate political universe from me, but I do not need to respond to those segments of your posts. After all neither your opinions, nor mine, will change the facts. You may feel as you please, and it does not affect what I see in the news, and how I act on it. Can we agree that reality may come back to bite any of us, if we act without regard to consequences? COVID cases are still going up here in Oregon (especially eastern Oregon, which largely escaped the early wave), and people are still dying.

I have seen that people have all kinds of symptoms from COVID, including (but not limited to) a simple case of severe fatigue. 


> "...it never progressed to more than fatigue and some minor body aches “like if you worked too much in the yard for a day,” along with a loss of their senses of taste and smell."



I am grateful for the Amtrak information.


----------



## vinceg723 (Jun 13, 2020)

Since we‘re talking about bucket lists, I always regret that, 20 years ago, I opted to take the Southwest Chief (for the second time) instead of the California Zephyr from Chicago to California. I’m dying to make the CZ trip, but never seem to have the time.

I‘d like to finally take it this year, and just trying to weigh the pros and cons of what time of year. 

— This July or August, I figure might be ideal. Compartments arent too outrageous in price. Summer means lots of daylight. I can take the vacation time. I’m just concerned a bit about COVID, not so much for myself, but I’d probably visit family in CA and I might be uneasy about spending time with them after traveling in public spaces for several days. 

— someone (on this thread, I think?) raved about CZ in the winter. I love winter scenery, I was just concerned about the lack of daylight. I assume it would be dark around 6 pm in January? That’s so much scenery not seen. 

— Next April might be a good compromise, with snow still on the ground and more daylight. I just fear if I put it off that long, something will get in the way and it won’t happen.

any thoughts? Anyone have a favorite time of year for the CZ? Please help me make up my mind


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 13, 2020)

I love fall in the mountains, when the aspen turn golden. Think late September through the first half of October (someone correct me if I'm off). I also love winter -- that's usually when I have time to travel. Have you considered winter with a full moon? The snowy landscape glows under the moonlight. Might be cloudy and snowing, but that's beautiful too. I recommend westbound for all-daylight through the Rockies, but I will say that I actually prefer eastbound because the lights of Denver are spectacular as you descend the front. If you can go both ways, that's best.

As for visiting family, if you can find a hotel that does full-on sanitizing, and visit your family outdoors (picnics or hiking together?), you're probably good. It will be hard to forego the hugs and staying in the same house, but better than not seeing them. I hope you get to do your trip, and good luck!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 13, 2020)

Albi said:


> Just stopped in Alpine TX so I got cell service again. Better hurry to get an update report in here while I can.
> 
> So, the power never came on last night. We left the train in San Antonio to get some fresh air and food.
> 
> ...


My gosh! Let us respect our Amtrak worker friends... let us be polite, let us be reasonable customers. But let us also expect the service we are paying for and let us expect that the attendant is doing what he is paid to do. He's been on the job 10 years? Er... um... my gosh! You may want to call customer service on your cell. Perplexed at your patience and the level of service you are having to deal with!


----------



## Sauve850 (Jun 13, 2020)

vinceg723 said:


> Since we‘re talking about bucket lists, I always regret that, 20 years ago, I opted to take the Southwest Chief (for the second time) instead of the California Zephyr from Chicago to California. I’m dying to make the CZ trip, but never seem to have the time.
> 
> I‘d like to finally take it this year, and just trying to weigh the pros and cons of what time of year.
> 
> ...


I have done CZ both directons in June and also in early September. Scenery is truly great. I also did one Chi to Emy in March. Lots of snow and great photo opportunities. I really enjoyed that trip.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 13, 2020)

Albi said:


> I remember seeing your picture, it actually reminded me to not forget my water boiler at home!
> 
> I brought an extension cord with me so I have 3 outlets, and I brought my water boiler (electric kettle) with me. Since you can't get real tea anywhere I have to bring everything with me.
> 
> ...


I googled how much an Amtrak sleeper attendant makes in a year... 

"How much does an Attendant make at Amtrak in the United States? Average Amtrak Attendant yearly pay in the United States is approximately $51,470, which is 105% above the national average." 

I remember the many years I did substitute teaching to make ends meet after I retired from teaching... and made much LESS than a starting sleeper attendant... and I have a master's and post graduate degree. I worked really really hard and the main satisfaction was to be requested again because I did a good job for the students and for the teacher I was subbing for. My point is this: if you're gonna be lazy and not care about the folks you are supposed to be serving, you don't deserve your job. I find it sickening at the lack of care this attendant has for you and the others she is supposed to be serving per her job description. I agree with what others on this forum are saying and suggest you call customer service. This is an area where Amtrak has disappointed me many times. You paid $1400 for your ticket? Demand compensation, demand accountability, and demand change at Amtrak!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 13, 2020)

Viruses are not political and the deaths are not a hoax. Why did you decide to make this a political statement? It could have just been travel. 
Also, people don't riot and protest for no reason.
And yes I've seen people like you in stores wearing masks around their necks so they can pull it up in case it becomes an issue. 
Really sorry that the whole experience was such a disappointment for you, you chose to travel during a pandemic and nothing was up to your expectations. 
My prediction for you trying to scam Amtrak out of a voucher: Zero dollars.
Anything you get on top of that is gravy.
I hope this entire thread is gotten rid of.


----------



## Asher (Jun 14, 2020)

Sauve850 said:


> Yes those are the usual spots to find the SCA's when no response. I check my car first to make sure they arent busy with some folks then go looking


That's the way I feel. You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 14, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Don't be so sure. Covid does not affect all people the same. I'd suggest that you get a test for the virus and/or the antibodies test.


Back when I worked with a bunch of people with children, at times my co-workers would be falling ill left and right (because children are germ factories), but most of the time I would only get tired. I strongly suspect that I got what they had, but I had a better/different immune system and that is how infectious diseases often presented in me. We worked in very close quarters.


----------



## Asher (Jun 14, 2020)

Albi said:


> While I am still sitting in the Lounge I would like to add some general thoughts I had during my trip on the TE/SL and the SWC.
> 
> The advice given here is very accurate and spot on! Where to go, which direction, everything was so right!
> 
> ...


Overall I enjoyed your trip. but, I only had to read it once. I don't envy your husband who gets to hear all about it. Oh, one thing, if one has to take a whiz quite often, it's better to have the facility's in your room than maybe having to wait for the public restroom every time.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 14, 2020)

Albi said:


> The next days I was so exhausted that I actually wondered if I was getting sick. The slightest activity, like making a single sandwich, had me so exhausted that I had to lay down afterwards and get some rest. This is not normal for me so I started wondering if I might have caught a bug, or even THE bug of the season...
> 
> But in reality I am no longer 17 when you can do weeklong trips without physical consequences. I didn't get sick, I was only very tired. That lasted for anout 4-5 days, then things got back to normal again.


As another member noted, you may have indeed caught "the" virus or perhaps some other microbe. Back when I worked with a bunch of people with children, at times my co-workers would be falling ill left and right (because children are germ factories), but most of those times I would only get tired. I strongly suspect that I got what they had, but I either got a lower dose or had a better/different immune system and that is how infectious diseases often presented in me. We worked in very close quarters.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 14, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> As another member noted, you may have indeed caught "the" virus or perhaps some other microbe. Back when I worked with a bunch of people with children, at times my co-workers would be falling ill left and right (because children are germ factories), but most of those times I would only get tired. I strongly suspect that I got what they had, but I either got a lower dose or had a better/different immune system and that is how infectious diseases often presented in me. We worked in very close quarters.


When taking Amtrak across the country from Oregon to Brunswick ME last January, I had some kind of an illness when I arrived and didn't feel well for the rest of the trip. Now with Covid I will wait before getting back on the rails. I am concerned about cleanliness of the public restrooms... which are shared with everybody and anybody. How often and how thoroughly are they cleaned. If someone who may be infected uses the restroom just before you, how would you know? Safest way is the bedroom on the superliners... but that a lot of $$$!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 14, 2020)

anumberone said:


> Oh, one thing, if one has to take a whiz quite often, it's better to have the facility's in your room than maybe having to wait for the public restroom every time.



Unless you're sharing the roomette with someone. Then you still have to find a public restroom anyway.
But when I was in that situation, I never had to wait. There are 3-4 coaches after all, each with 2 restrooms.

If I travel by rail overnight with my wife again, we'll get a bedroom, which has it's own private restroom.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 14, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> When taking Amtrak across the country from Oregon to Brunswick ME last January, I had some kind of an illness when I arrived and didn't feel well for the rest of the trip. Now with Covid I will wait before getting back on the rails. I am concerned about cleanliness of the public restrooms... which are shared with everybody and anybody. How often and how thoroughly are they cleaned. If someone who may be infected uses the restroom just before you, how would you know? Safest way is the bedroom on the superliners... but that a lot of $$$!


I would want to know what's the risk of catching anything in a public restroom vs. just catching it from people's breathing or coughing on you or touching a surface outside the restroom. I get the suspicion that restrooms are really no more dangerous than anywhere else where there have been a lot of people. In any event, my doctor didn't warn us against using public restrooms if we were to take a road trip, which he said was a perfectly reasonable thing to do. You just have to remember to wash your hands and use hand sanitizer before touching your face. And wear a mask around people, which he was more insistent that we do.


----------



## OBS (Jun 14, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> I googled how much an Amtrak sleeper attendant makes in a year...
> 
> "How much does an Attendant make at Amtrak in the United States? Average Amtrak Attendant yearly pay in the United States is approximately $51,470, which is 105% above the national average."
> 
> I remember the many years I did substitute teaching to make ends meet after I retired from teaching... and made much LESS than a starting sleeper attendant... and I have a master's and post graduate degree. I worked really really hard and the main satisfaction was to be requested again because I did a good job for the students and for the teacher I was subbing for. My point is this: if you're gonna be lazy and not care about the folks you are supposed to be serving, you don't deserve your job. I find it sickening at the lack of care this attendant has for you and the others she is supposed to be serving per her job description. I agree with what others on this forum are saying and suggest you call customer service. This is an area where Amtrak has disappointed me many times. You paid $1400 for your ticket? Demand compensation, demand accountability, and demand change at Amtrak!


Let me start by saying I totally agree that the OP should complain about the SCA not doing his job. However, when people start throwing around annual salaries and making formed opinions without all the facts, I have a problem. What goes along with that average salary is the fact that the SCA averages approximately 200 hours a month (paid hours) not including the many non paid hours that are spent on the train away from home. This is not a simple 40 hour per week job, which if it was, would not be averaging $51,000 per year.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 14, 2020)

vinceg723 said:


> someone raved about CZ in the winter



I am one who has praised the winter routes of CZ and EB on a variety of threads. Oregon Pioneer, on this thread, described the beauty of the night time winter, snowy scenery as the train travels along the rails. Turn off the lights in your sleeper accommodation, pull the curtain to shut out the hallway lights, and enjoy! If there is fresh fallen snow, or snow still falling, it's like traveling through a winter wonderland.


----------



## Asher (Jun 14, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> Unless you're sharing the roomette with someone. Then you still have to find a public restroom anyway.
> But when I was in that situation, I never had to wait. There are 3-4 coaches after all, each with 2 restrooms.
> 
> If I travel by rail overnight with my wife again, we'll get a bedroom, which has it's own private restroom.


You ever hurried to four restrooms and they're all busy, or been on a plane with multiple restrooms and a long line. The lady was traveling alone and noted she had the frequency issue.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 14, 2020)

anumberone said:


> You ever hurried to four restrooms and they're all busy, or been on a plane with multiple restrooms and a long line. The lady was traveling alone and noted she had the frequency issue.


Actually, I've been in that situation, and I had no problem finding a free restroom pretty quickly in coach. In fact, practically every time I needed to, I found a free restroom in the first coach car, right behind the cafe car. (This was on the Silver Meteor, and it was pretty full.) And I'm an older guy who has a "frequency issue" myself.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 14, 2020)

OBS said:


> Let me start by saying I totally agree that the OP should complain about the SCA not doing his job. However, when people start throwing around annual salaries and making formed opinions without all the facts, I have a problem. What goes along with that average salary is the fact that the SCA averages approximately 200 hours a month (paid hours) not including the many non paid hours that are spent on the train away from home. This is not a simple 40 hour per week job, which if it was, would not be averaging $51,000 per year.


I agree, and I would like to point out that $51,470 a year is $25 an hour. Many people (and jurisdictions) believe that the minimum wage should be $15/hr or $30,000 a year. This is considered the minimum that a single person would need to live at just above the poverty level. I see no reason why a sleeping car attendant should be paid poverty wages just because the job doesn't require some sort of fancy college degree or special skill. Their pay is totally average, and if anyone thinks these people are raking in big bucks, they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2020)

Theres two kinds of people that complain about what "Blue Collar" working people make,those who make More, and those who make less!

People also complain about Unions, but most benefits and job protections Workers have were gained by Unions back when they were strong and spread to Nkn Union Employees.

Remember, the Federal Minimum Wage is still $7.25 an Hour=$290 Week/$15,080 Yr.

Would you want to work for that? It wont even pay the Rent in most Cities in the US, let alone that Millions of Workers have No Benefits Whatsoever!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 15, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> Their pay is totally average, and if anyone thinks these people are raking in big bucks, they don't know what they're talking about.



That is one reason why they deserve a nice gratuity if their efforts warrant such. Every SCA that I have experienced always reacted appreciatively to my offered gratuity when I left the train.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 21, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> In Superliners, there may be a plate on the wall (at eye level), down in the foyer at entry level. This plate, if present, will give you some info about the type of car you are in. As I remember, there were two generations but I can't remember the name of the manufacturers (it's been a while).
> 
> I took the Cardinal a few years back, and I was diligent about waking up as early in the morning as I could. I did not want to miss a moment of the New River Gorge. You picked the best direction for that! After we left the gorge there was a section of track that was the loudest I have ever been on. The car just rocked from side to side at a rapid rate! The conductor said it was because it was old jointed track. I'd be curious if that's still the case.



I do remember when I rode the Cardinal somewhere in eastern West Virginia or western Virginia, that indeed there was some area along the Cardinal's route(going east on #50, btw) where the train felt shaky, due to the condition of the track! At least that didn't occur during while we were passing through northern Kentucky, during that overnight portion of the route.

Note during summer months that you do hit sunrise, right after you pass South Shore (South Portsmouth), KY. So if you're lucky enough to wake up that early, the occasional views along the Ohio River till a little after you pass Ashland, KY, are nice to catch!



vinceg723 said:


> Since we‘re talking about bucket lists, I always regret that, 20 years ago, I opted to take the Southwest Chief (for the second time) instead of the California Zephyr from Chicago to California. I’m dying to make the CZ trip, but never seem to have the time.
> 
> I‘d like to finally take it this year, and just trying to weigh the pros and cons of what time of year.
> 
> ...



I think that's a good compromise, for a future CA Zephyr trip. Where you'd still see snow on the mountains, but that you would also be on daylight savings time as well. Plus like you said, not be limited by the very short days of winter for daylight.

One of these days, I'd like to take a CZ trip, and perhaps west to Glenwood Springs at least. As myself, I've only gone on that train once, and to Denver myself. Though I'd be open to considering going west to Grand Junction, myself. And perhaps after visiting Grand Junction (and maybe from there renting a car?) or Glenwood Springs, stop in Denver before heading back to Chicago?


----------



## vinceg723 (Jun 21, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> I think that's a good compromise, for a future CA Zephyr trip. Where you'd still see snow on the mountains, but that you would also be on daylight savings time as well. Plus like you said, not be limited by the very short days of winter for daylight.



As much as I love snow, and as beautiful as it sounds, I’m leaning toward seizing the moment now and making this trip this summer. I’m not sure what next year will be like, and if CZ is running three days a week then, I wouldn’t be able to make a one-day stopover in Denver.

My main concern is a crowded train. I just posed the question on another thread, but curious to know what coaches are like these days and whether I can count on having much of the space to myself.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 21, 2020)

vinceg723 said:


> As much as I love snow, and as beautiful as it sounds, I’m leaning toward seizing the moment now and making this trip this summer. I’m not sure what next year will be like, and if CZ is running three days a week then, I wouldn’t be able to make a one-day stopover in Denver.
> 
> My main concern is a crowded train. I just posed the question on another thread, but curious to know what coaches are like these days and whether I can count on having much of the space to myself.



Oh yeah, I totally hear you on that! Since there are potential situations when you look at the Cardinal and Sunset Limited schedules(which both long have been 3 days a week sadly), where after arriving at a certain station, that you'd have to spend 2 or 3 nights in a certain city or town in the middle of the route, before you could ride back in the other direction. 

I mean I can see the likely 3 days they'd run the Texas Eagle on(to coincide with the Sunset Limited, and for attaching/detaching the #421 and #422 through cars in San Antonio), but I have no idea on which 3 days they'd run trains on for other routes starting in October 2020. I worry doing this is just going to kill off ridership, and that they won't go back to 7 day service by summer 2021(as Amtrak allegedly claims) myself! And of course we know how much people like Anderson(even if he is leaving Amtrak), Gardner(still with Amtrak unfortunately), have been greatly cutting the quality of service and amenities(i.e. station agents, Pacific Parlour Car being removed from Coast Starlight, the downgrade of full dining service on eastern trains to flex/contemporary(my arse!) dining, restrictions making it harder for private cars to be added to the rear of long distance trains, probably forgetting a few additional annoyances Anderson and Co have done.....).


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 21, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> Oh yeah, I totally hear you on that! Since there are potential situations when you look at the Cardinal and Sunset Limited schedules(which both long have been 3 days a week sadly), where after arriving at a certain station, that you'd have to spend 2 or 3 nights in a certain city or town in the middle of the route, before you could ride back in the other direction.
> 
> I mean I can see the likely 3 days they'd run the Texas Eagle on(to coincide with the Sunset Limited, and for attaching/detaching the #421 and #422 through cars in San Antonio), but I have no idea on which 3 days they'd run trains on for other routes starting in October 2020. I worry doing this is just going to kill off ridership, and that they won't go back to 7 day service by summer 2021(as Amtrak allegedly claims) myself! And of course we know how much people like Anderson(even if he is leaving Amtrak), Gardner(still with Amtrak unfortunately), have been greatly cutting the quality of service and amenities(i.e. station agents, Pacific Parlour Car being removed from Coast Starlight, the downgrade of full dining service on eastern trains to flex/contemporary(my arse!) dining, restrictions making it harder for private cars to be added to the rear of long distance trains, probably forgetting a few additional annoyances Anderson and Co have done.....).



During the summer when there was daily LD service the trains were full; with frequency cuts there's every reason to think that many will scramble to book in anticipation of complete elimination. So you will have sky high prices, and jam packed coaches. Coach seating, in a full train, can be very hard... you WILL be sitting next to a stranger who may or may not be friendly. You may or may not have a window... sitting on an isle in the train when you are going for the scenery is a turn off. Then there are the babies crying and kids running around; the occasional loud talker, and other constant disruptions. The observation car WILL be full and they may limit how long you can sit there. Then there's the bathrooms... on a full train how clean will they be? [And how long will you have to wait for your turn???] You may end up wishing you were sitting in your own car with complete control of your comforts and your life. With this kind of elbow to elbow suffocating discouragement the entire 'take the train' concept becomes quite the challenge. Good luck to all of us.


----------

